# The Name Game..



## GoinBackToCali (May 20, 2008)

It's harder than it looks! . *Use the 1st letter of your last name to answer each of the following... *they have to be real places, names, things...nothing made up! Try to use different answers if the person in front of you had the same 1st initial. (WHICH BY THE WAY IS HARD IF YOU ALREADY READ THEIR ANSWERS) You CAN'T use your name for the boy/girl.

I am going to use my maiden name so you people can't stalk me..




1. What is your last name?...................Miller

2. 4 letter word..................................Mutt

3. Vehicle: ........................................ Mitsubishi

4. City / Neighborhood: ................. Moline

5. Boy Name: .................................Micheal

6. Girl Name: ..................................McKayla

7. Occupation: ...............................Mechanic

8. Something you wear:...........Muscle shirt

9. Food: .......................................mushrooms

10. Found in a bathroom:.............Makeup

11. Reason for Being Late..........Masticating

12. Something you shout.......Mushrooms ( after falling on a carrot ) <-----hehehe!!Wanna know what it's from?: Lord of the Rings, Pippin says it after they fall down the hill and Merry thinks he's broken something.


13. Animal:..........Magpie

14. Body part:................................Medulla Oblongata

15.Word to describe yourself.........Magnanimous


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 20, 2008)

Ok fine.. I will use my married name now..




1. What is your last name?...................Pattie

2. 4 letter word..................................Puck

3. Vehicle: ........................................ Prius

4. City / Neighborhood: ................. Pittsburgh

5. Boy Name: .................................Pu Pu New New (sorry, just heard it on a Nick commercial for Tak and the Power of Ju Ju)

6. Girl Name: ..................................Peg

7. Occupation: ...............................Patsy.. (yes. some people can make bein a Patsy a profession.. ask my cousin Clifford.. the Big Red....NECK...hahahahaha)

8. Something you wear:...........Panties.. (or in the words of my son Pantaloons)

9. Food..........................Pork

10. Found in a bathroom.....pig slippers

11. Reason for being late...Pig escaped

12. Something you shout...PIG!!!!

13. Animal...........Pig

14. Body Part....pupil

15.Word to describe yourself.....Pushy..


----------



## katt (May 20, 2008)

oh, okay!



1. What is your last name?...................Dechow
2. 4 letter word..................................Dill
3. Vehicle: ........................................ Dodge

4. City / Neighborhood: ................. Detriot
5. Boy Name: .................................Damien
6. Girl Name: ..................................Delilah
7. Occupation: ...............................Deck Hand (like on a boat)
8. Something you wear:...........Dockers (they are a brand of pants)

9. Food..........................Duck
10. Found in a bathroom.....Dark eyeshadow
11. Reason for being late...Darn Traffic!
12. Something you shout...Dang it!
13. Animal...........Duck
14. Body Part....Deltoid
15.Word to describe yourself.....dork


----------



## Alexah (May 20, 2008)

1. What is your last name: Stewart

2. 4 letter word: Spot (I thought of another, but it was not as appropriate )

3. Vehicle: Subaru

4. City / Neighborhood: Sacramento

5. Boy Name: Samuel

6. Girl Name: Sally

7. Occupation: Stockbroker

8. Something you wear: Sweater

9. Food: Salad

10. Found in a bathroom: Soap (see #2 )

11. Reason for Being Late: Snowstorm

12. Something you shout: Stop (see #2 )

13. Animal: Sloth

14. Body part: Sternum

15.Word to describe yourself: Silly


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 20, 2008)

1. What is your last name?...................MacKinnon

2. 4 letter word..................................Milk

3. Vehicle: ........................................ Motorcycle

4. City / Neighborhood: ................. Moncton

5. Boy Name: .................................Matt

6. Girl Name: ..................................Megan

7. Occupation: ...............................Medic

8. Something you wear:.................Make-up

9. Food: .......................................Mcintosh apples

10. Found in a bathroom:.............Moose (hair product. Can't spell it right)

11. Reason for Being Late..........Mime in street

12. Something you shout.......MAHHHH

13. Animal:.........Mouse

14. Body part:..............................Mouth

15.Word to describe yourself.........M


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 20, 2008)

1. What is your last name?...................Gordon

2. 4 letter word..................................glad

3. Vehicle: ........................................ go-cart

4. City / Neighborhood: ................. Greenwich

5. Boy Name: .................................George

6. Girl Name: ..................................Gladys

7. Occupation: ...............................giftwrapper

8. Something you wear:................glasses

9. Food: .......................................goulash

10. Found in a bathroom:.............gel for your hair

11. Reason for Being Late..........got lost

12. Something you shout.......GREAT!!!

13. Animal:.........giraffe

14. Body part:..............................gullet

15.Word to describe yourself.........goofy


----------



## timetowaste (May 21, 2008)

1. What is your last name?...................eisen

2. 4 letter word..................................evil....muahahahha

3. Vehicle: ........................................ elantra

4. City / Neighborhood: ................. umm...the east valley of arizona?

5. Boy Name: .................................eric

6. Girl Name: ..................................elise

7. Occupation: ...............................electrical engineer

8. Something you wear:................eyepatch!

9. Food: .......................................eggs

10. Found in a bathroom:.............ENEMA, LOL

11. Reason for Being Late..........executed!

12. Something you shout.......excellent!!!

13. Animal:.........emu

14. Body part:..............................eyes

15.Word to describe yourself.........extremely amazing.


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 21, 2008)

*1. What is your last name?...................Jimmy

2. 4 letter word..................................Joke*

*3. Vehicle: ........................................ Jaguar*

*4. City / Neighborhood: ................. Jersey City

5. Boy Name: .................................John

6. Girl Name: ..................................Jessica

7. Occupation: ...............................Journeyman Carpenter

8. Something you wear:...........Jeans

9. Food: .......................................Jalapenos

10. Found in a bathroom:.............Jar

11. Reason for Being Late..........Jump-start

12. Something you shout.......Jump!

13. Animal:..........Jackel

14. Body part:................................Jugular

15.Word to describe yourself.........Junkfood Junkie*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 21, 2008)

> I am going to use my maiden name so you people can't stalk me..


*I can stalk you anyhow!!! LOL!* 

I am going to use my ..... uhhh nope. 

I'll use my middle name which happens to be the same initial as my maiden name - how's that?

1. What is your last name?...................Lee
2. 4 letter word..................................Love

3. Vehicle: ........................................ Land Rover

4. City / Neighborhood: ................. Lincoln

5. Boy Name: .................................Luke

6. Girl Name: ..................................Lexi

7. Occupation: ............................... Lawyer

8. Something you wear:........... Leather

9. Food: ......................................Lemons

10. Found in a bathroom:.............Lotion

11. Reason for Being Late..........Lazy

12. Something you shout....... LIAR!!

13. Animal:..........Lagomorph! :biggrin2:

14. Body part:................................Lips

15.Word to describe yourself.........Leary


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 21, 2008)

I don't mind being stalked... LOL! So I'll use my last name...


1. What is your last name?...................Connor

2. 4 letter word..................................Cold

3. Vehicle: ........................................ Corsa

4. City / Neighborhood: ................. Cardiff

5. Boy Name: .................................Christopher

6. Girl Name: ..................................Caroline

7. Occupation: ...............................Coach (like a trainer, that trains people- my 'previous' occupation!

8. Something you wear:...........Coat

9. Food: .......................................Cheese

10. Found in a bathroom:.............Curtain (like a shower curtain!)

11. Reason for Being Late.......... 'Cause the bunnies escaped! 

12. Something you shout....... COME ON!! (When Steve is slooow)

13. Animal:..........Cat

14. Body part:................................ Chin

15.Word to describe yourself.........CRAZY!!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## fld20 (May 21, 2008)

1. What is your last name?...................Duncan

2. 4 letter word..................................Duck

3. Vehicle: ........................................ Dodge

4. City / Neighborhood: ................. Denver

5. Boy Name: .................................Daniel

6. Girl Name: ..................................Diana

7. Occupation: ...............................Dump Truck driver

8. Something you wear:........... Diamond ring

9. Food: .......................................dark chocolate hershey bar

10. Found in a bathroom:.............Dark eyeliner

11. Reason for Being Late......... Dang car

12. Something you [email protected]#


13. Animal:..........Dog

14. Body part:................................distal phalanges

15.Word to describe yourself.........Delightful


----------



## BSAR (May 21, 2008)

1. What is your last name?...................Ritch

2. 4 letter word..................................Roll

3. Vehicle: ........................................ Rover

4. City / Neighborhood: ................. Rochester 

5. Boy Name: .................................Rodney

6. Girl Name: ..................................Rose

7. Occupation: ...............................Racer

8. Something you wear:........... ????

9. Food: .......................................raisins

10. Found in a bathroom:.............rollers

11. Reason for Being Late......... running slow

12. Something you shout.......racial dumby!! lol


13. Animal:..........Rabbit!!!!!

14. Body part:................................?????

15.Word to describe yourself.........Radiant


----------



## spoh (May 21, 2008)

1. What is your last name?...................Gillis

2. 4 letter word.................................Give

3. Vehicle: ........................................ Grand AM

4. City / Neighborhood: .................Grand Rapids

5. Boy Name: .................................George

6. Girl Name: ..................................Ginger

7. Occupation: ...............................Grocer

8. Something you wear:...........Glasses

9. Food: .......................................Grapes

10. Found in a bathroom:.............Germs
11. Reason for Being Late..........Great Gobs of Gnats

12. Something you shout.......GOOD GRIEF!
13. Animal:..........Gorilla

14. Body part:...............................Gut
15.Word to describe yourself.........Gorgeous (one can dream!)


----------



## LuvaBun (May 21, 2008)

1. What is your last name?................... Brass

2. 4 letter word.................................. Ball

3. Vehicle: ........................................ Buick

4. City / Neighborhood: ................. Birmingham

5. Boy Name: ................................. Brad

6. Girl Name: .................................. Barbara

7. Occupation: ............................... Butcher

8. Something you wear:........... Bra

9. Food: ....................................... Brocoli

10. Found in a bathroom:............. Basin

11. Reason for Being Late.......... Bunnies wouldn't come inside!!!

12. Something you shout....... BUNNIES


13. Animal:..... Buffalo

14. Body part:................................ Butt P)

15.Word to describe yourself......... Bemused

Jan


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 22, 2008)

I'm going for my maiden name too...

1. What is your last name?................... Conrad

2. 4 letter word.................................. Cane

3. Vehicle: ........................................ Cougar (Mercury)

4. City / Neighborhood: ................. Chicago

5. Boy Name: ................................. Calvin

6. Girl Name: .................................. Crystal

7. Occupation: ............................... Carpenter

8. Something you wear:........... Cap

9. Food: ....................................... Craisins

10. Found in a bathroom:............. Curtains

11. Reason for Being Late.......... Car won't start

12. Something you shout....... "COME ON!"

13. Animal:..... Cameleon

14. Body part:................................ Chin

15.Word to describe yourself......... Crazy!!


----------



## ChandieLee (May 22, 2008)

1. What is your last name: Watts

2. 4 letter word: wait

3. Vehicle: wagon... :biggrin2:

4. City / Neighborhood: Woburn

5. Boy Name: Walter

6. Girl Name: Wanda

7. Occupation: weigh-clerk

8. Something you wear: wool sweater.. :biggrin2:

9. Food: watermelon

10. Found in a bathroom: water.

11. Reason for Being Late: windstorm

12. Something you shout: whatsup?

13. Animal: whale

14. Body part: waist

15.Word to describe yourself: wonderful


----------



## juliew19673 (May 22, 2008)

*ChandieLee wrote: *


> 1. What is your last name: Watts
> 
> 2. 4 letter word: wait
> 
> 3. Vehicle: wagon... :biggrin2:





My last name is "Westby" and couldn't come up with a "W" car! Good for you!

Smart game!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (May 22, 2008)

1. What is your last name? Rhodenizer

2. 4 letter word: Rent

3. Vehicle: Rollsroyce (?)

4. City / Neighborhood: Regina

5. Boy Name: Ralph

6. Girl Name: Racheal

7. Occupation: Radiologist

8. Something you wear: Ring

9. Food: Ravioli

10. Found in a bathroom: Robe

11. Reason for Being Late: Ran very slow!

12. Something you shout: Rawr?

13. Animal: RABBIT!

14. Body part: Retina

15.Word to describe yourself: Random XD_
_


----------



## Atorres61472 (May 22, 2008)

Im going to use my new married name cause I can


[align=left]1. What is your last name? Torres
2. 4 letter word: tent
3. Vehicle: Tundra
4. City / Neighborhood: Tulsa
5. Boy Name: Topher
6. Girl Name: Thalia
7. Occupation: Truck driver
8. Something you wear: turtleneck
9. Food: TACOS
10. Found in a bathroom: Tub
11. Reason for Being Late: talking on the phone[/align]
[align=left] 12. Something you shout: take out the garbage
13. Animal: Turkey
14. Body part: tendon
15.Word to describe yourself: tickled[/align]


----------



## pinksalamander (May 22, 2008)

1. What is your last name? Haselden
2. 4 letter word: hare 
3. Vehicle: Honda
4. City / Neighborhood: Hildenborough 
5. Boy Name: Harry
6. Girl Name: Hayley
7. Occupation: Horse Whisperer?
8. Something you wear: Hairband
9. Food: Haggis
10. Found in a bathroom: Hairbrush
11. Reason for Being Late: had an appointment
12. Something you shout: hey you!
13. Animal: Horse
14. Body part: Hamstring
15.Word to describe yourself: happy

This is fun!


----------



## Greta (May 22, 2008)

1. What is your last name?................... Steinbruner


2. 4 letter word..................................Scam

3. Vehicle: ........................................ Skateboard or Spitfire

4. City / Neighborhood: ................. Salem (Oregon)

5. Boy Name: ................................. Scott

6. Girl Name: .................................. Savannah

7. Occupation: ............................... Salesman

8. Something you wear:................ Sombrero

9. Food: ....................................... Sorbet

10. Found in a bathroom:............. Soap

11. Reason for Being Late......... Speeding ticket

12. Something you shout.......Sweeet!

13. Animal:............................. Shetland pony

Body part:................................ Scapula

15.Word to describe yourself......... Strange



Fun game! Thanks, Zin!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 25, 2008)

1. What is your last name?................... Walters

2. 4 letter word..................................... Wine

3. Vehicle: ............................................ Winnebago

4. City / Neighborhood: ........................ Wakarusa

5. Boy Name: ........................................ William

6. Girl Name: ......................................... Wendy

7. Occupation: ....................................... Window dresser

8. Something you wear:......................... Wet suit

9. Food: ................................................ Watermelon

10. Found in a bathroom:...................... Water

11. Reason for Being Late.....................Wife

12. Something you shout...................... Winner!

13. Animal:............................................Wombat

14. Body part:....................................... Wrist

15.Word to describe yourself................. winsome (either that or weird,actually somewhere in between)


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 25, 2008)

1. What is your last name?...................Bachelor

2. 4 letter word..................................Bend

3. Vehicle: ........................................ Benz

4. City / Neighborhood: ................. Berlin

5. Boy Name: .................................Bret

6. Girl Name: ..................................Bethany

7. Occupation: ...............................Bus Driver

8. Something you wear:...........Ball Cap

9. Food: .......................................Brownies

10. Found in a bathroom:.............Brush

11. Reason for Being Late..........Bad Hair Day

12. Something you shout.......Boo!

13. Animal:..........Bunny!

14. Body part:................................Bone

15.Word to describe yourself.........Busy



EDITED: Jan already said "bra" hehe


----------

